
Why Tinder Can Hinder Your Prospect for Marriage - dyskesuematsu
https://dyske.com/paper/1247
======
nxsynonym
While I agree with some points in the article (mainly the last sentence
"...Stop swiping and start sculpting") I do have to disagree strongly with:

>>" Many people are unable to get married and have kids because they can’t
commit. "

I do not buy into the idea that lack of commitment is the cause of lower
marriage rates. Marriage today is not the same it was 50 years ago, or even 15
years ago. I believe that many people ("millennials") are turned off by the
idea of marriage altogether.

With divorce rates in the 40-50% range (in the US), higher debts accrued early
in life, lower house ownership rates, and higher first-time-parenting ages, it
makes sense that people aren't clamoring to get married at the ripe age of 21.

I understand the articles point about quality time invested + building a
relationship vs. expecting instant gratification - but I think that's a
problem that exists far outside the scope of Tinder or any other dating app.

I do agree with >> "This is particularly true when they are looking for
someone to marry. They focus almost entirely on who they can get."

But not for the reasoning - I think it's an over-inflated idea of "true love",
"the one", "soul mates", or any other Disney-ification of the idea of love.
Marriage is a contractual agreement to build a family/joined life. Any other
way of looking at it can be attributed to Rom-coms and greeting cards just as
easily as technology. It's unfair to place the blame solely on
Tinder/Technology.

